# Jig Flies



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Tonight I started tying some of my Jig Flies I create. I'm using Northland Tackle Deep V 3/8 oz jigs. I also attach a stinger treble hook hidden in the tail with 65 lb braid line. The stinger hook does an excellent job keeping fish on.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Made another one today, I like the color pattern for this one.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I must admit those are some great 👍 looking jigs…almost hate to lose one


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

joekacz said:


> I must admit those are some great 👍 looking jigs…almost hate to lose one


Sent you a PM


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

joekacz said:


> Sent you a PM


Those are nice lookin! Question is what do the fish think of them? Where and what species do you fish those?


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

LEfriend said:


> Those are nice lookin! Question is what do the fish think of them? Where and what species do you fish those?


These are for walleye. I like to have a heavier jig to get to bottom quickly and also like having a line that is more taught to be able to feel the slightest bite! I caught my first and only muskie on a similar fly I tied but that one was attached to a spinner. Sometimes making something not similar to the conventional patterns can really cause the fish to bite at it!


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

*I had a big fly like that one time but without the jig head. Think it was brown and green colors. Put it on a piece of mono about 14 inches back of an Erie dearie spinner without the hook. Tipped w/ piece worm. Was dynamite on drift casting for suspended walleye … until I finally lost it …*


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Tied this one today. Getting antsy for the season.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Just got all my supplies from FishUSA yesterday!!! Now to see if I can create some jigs of my own!


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

First attempt


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

BNiemo said:


> First attempt
> View attachment 484187


Good start. Only gets better now! Eventually you find a rythm and your own style.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

BNiemo said:


> First attempt
> View attachment 484187


I like that color pattern, endless possibilities to different materials too. I am always on the lookout for alternative materials that are less expensive! Yarn at Walmart is great on larger jigs instead of paying a boatload for chenille from a fly tying material store.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I began tying some on some Arkie 3/8 oz jigs I got on clearance at Walmart some years back for .10 cents a pack. I have probably 300 or more of them 😂 I'm going to perfect the patterns I want on these before tying more on the more expensive Northland jigs.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

OptOutside440 said:


> I began tying some on some Arkie 3/8 oz jigs I got on clearance at Walmart some years back for .10 cents a pack. I have probably 300 or more of them 😂 I'm going to perfect the patterns I want on these before tying more on the more expensive Northland jigs.
> View attachment 484574
> Those look awesome!!!


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Rather than jig flies, I began tying regular flies and attaching them to inline spinners I assemble. I have the Hagen's Professional Wire Former and it makes the wraps with ease. Looking forward to making more this spring.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Tied some 1/8 oz fly tying jigs this morning went for a firetiger woolybooger look.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks great! I tie tiny buggers on the jig hooks. You can dredge those son of a guns and get snagged way less


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

here is a bucktail/hackle one I use for hybrids on the rivers. You can get some get action in stiff current with’em.
Tight lines boys


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Optoutside440- you need to open a bait shop! Can sell those jigs all day long! I will be your first customer. They really look great!


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenlow1 said:


> Optoutside440- you need to open a bait shop! Can sell those jigs all day long! I will be your first customer. They really look great!


Thanks!!!! It's definitely a fun and rewarding hobbie especially catching fish with lures that are homemade. I at one time sold them and found that all it did was cut into fishing time!!!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

OptOutside440 said:


> Thanks!!!! It's definitely a fun and rewarding hobbie especially catching fish with lures that are homemade. I at one time sold them and found that all it did was cut into fishing time!!!


it look good but you have one moust universal jig mising.
roadruner
you can use that as jig or you can ad any size blade.


----------

